# blast kickoff breakfast



## riskyb (Jun 17, 2012)

who all would like to meet up for breakfast before the blast? when? where?


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm up for it but the only places I know are around Oakwood or Gainesville.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 21, 2012)

isnt there a cracker barrell around there


----------



## riskyb (Jun 21, 2012)

not on mapquest but there is a chic fila right off the exit


----------



## riskyb (Jun 21, 2012)

or there is a waffle house right up the road on satelite blcd i think the closest cracker barrell will be down a cple exits in suwanee


----------



## riskyb (Jun 21, 2012)

also  an ihop off same exit


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 22, 2012)

Ihop is alsways good. I will try to make it , if you have room for my gang. Scott


----------



## bigelow (Jun 22, 2012)

ihop


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 23, 2012)

OK. IHOP on Saturday morning. What time?


----------



## riskyb (Jun 24, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Ihop is alsways good. I will try to make it , if you have room for my gang. Scott



the more the merrier


----------



## riskyb (Jun 24, 2012)

what time?.... thats a good question what does evryone think


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 24, 2012)

So how are the Woody's people going to identify each other?  I have not met anybody from here yet.

And, what road is IHOP on?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 24, 2012)

Good question . How about lets meet at 7:30. That will give us time to meet  some new faces, and then get to the show before it starts up. I will have a booth at the blast and need to be there a little early. As far as identifing each other , lets just tell the lady at the front desk that we are from woodys , and let her put us all in the same area. I will get there a little early and try to get us an area to set in . I would like to get a head count to see how many will be there. There will be 4 in my group. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 24, 2012)

Some body from that area get us an address to the closest Ihop. Scott


----------



## riskyb (Jun 24, 2012)

its on lawrenceville suwanee rd it is the suwanee exit on i85 will post address soon


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Anyone who wants to join us , let me know. Scott


----------



## riskyb (Jun 26, 2012)

guys sorry i screwed up there is an ihop but its over near 316 the crcker barrell is right off the suwanee exit here is the addy

Cracker Barrel Old Country Str
75 Gwinco Blvd, Suwanee, GA 30024
(770) 932-5692


----------



## wooddog (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets do the cracker barrel. I will try to make it also.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 27, 2012)

Well that sounds good to me . Anything that is closer will be better for us folks that have a table. Cracker Barrel it is then, if thats good for you all.
    So is 7:30 good with everyone else.


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 28, 2012)

7:30 am at the Cracker Barrel it is! See you there.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 28, 2012)

Save me a seat and a biscuit. See you guys there.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Jul 1, 2012)

So thats Saturday Aug 4th at 7:30 at the Cracker Barrel, right?


----------



## riskyb (Jul 1, 2012)

thats it looking forward to seeing everyone there, what about a head count im looking at me+1


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd love to be there with ya'll for breakfast but I will be in my booth.  Come see me @ 707 immediately to the right of the entrance.  I will have paracord bracelets and hopefully enough time to make some other products too.

Paul aka Halojmpr!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 4, 2012)

Halo , come on down to eat with us. You should have plenty of time. If its as before, they will not open the doors until about 30 minutes before it opens.Scott


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

Might have to jump in on this one.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 8, 2012)

Well come on Hugh , I will save you a spot.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 10, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> Well come on Hugh , I will save you a spot.




Save it at the other end of the table.  Cracker Barrel gives him gas.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 10, 2012)

Thats good to know right there.

Anybody else need to set down there with him.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 13, 2012)

sure am gettin hungry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Save it at the other end of the table.  Cracker Barrel gives him gas.





Razor Blade said:


> Thats good to know right there.
> 
> Anybody else need to set down there with him.



Monon's....


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## riskyb (Jul 17, 2012)

No other takers buckarama show goers welcome too


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 17, 2012)

I would really like to meet some of you guys, but i will probably be going on Friday...


----------



## riskyb (Jul 17, 2012)

hunter rich said:


> I would really like to meet some of you guys, but i will probably be going on Friday...



If you change your mind come on by


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 17, 2012)

hunter rich said:


> I would really like to meet some of you guys, but i will probably be going on Friday...



Just be sure to come by the table and say hello. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 26, 2012)

TTT

Dont  forget to come eat with us


----------



## Sargent (Jul 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So how are the Woody's people going to identify each other?  I have not met anybody from here yet.




You'll need to go through orientation prior to your first meeting....

and you will need to be branded.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 26, 2012)

You need to practice the secret hand shake.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

Sargent said:


> You'll need to go through orientation prior to your first meeting....
> 
> and you will need to be branded.



Man I did not get them memo.  Where is the orientation? 

Can I pick out my own brand or is one assigned?


----------



## Sargent (Jul 31, 2012)

TTT...

Is this thing still a go?


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't worry about the brand, I got it covered. Last year we botched a bunch of them with that makeshift coathanger so I forged one out of wrought iron with a longer handle and won't bend when it gets hot. Plus we lined up four big ol'boys as holders to cut down on the flinching. (Hope the customers at this C'Barrel are as squeamish as the ones in Macon!)
Still need a volunteer to handle the raw bacon for the handshake ceremony.


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 1, 2012)

Saturday morning breakfast at CB is still on, hope to see lots of woody's members there


----------



## wooddog (Aug 1, 2012)

Exit 111 , I 85 and suwanne rd, and lawrenceville rd.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 1, 2012)

Just to confirm:

Saturday, August 4, 2012  7:30 AM EDT


Cracker Barrel Old Country Str
75 Gwinco Blvd, Suwanee, GA 30024
(770) 932-5692 

Reservations will be under "John Deere Girl"


----------



## riskyb (Aug 1, 2012)

sounds good to me


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 1, 2012)

me too. I cant wait. Looking forward to it already. Scott


----------



## Sargent (Aug 2, 2012)

TTT 

Any more participants?


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 3, 2012)

do my best to be there!


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 3, 2012)

Me and my boy will try!


----------



## RPM (Aug 3, 2012)

Planning to drop in.


----------

